# Consulting questions



## ccaldewey (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been asked by a former boss to audit surgical codes for a new practice that she's managing. She would also like me to help set up chargemasters, advise the physicians on compliance/coding points. I've never done this on an independent basis, and I have no idea how much to charge for these services (this would be on my own time--I work full-time now in a salaried supervisory position). Can anyone offer some advice on how to set up fees? I estimate that I will be working 10-15 hours/week to start and less as time goes by (spot audits).
Thank you in advance for your assistance!
Carrie


----------



## debi (Apr 28, 2008)

*consulting questions*

I could use some help with the billing fees as well.  Same situation without the charge master.


----------



## feliciathomas (Apr 29, 2008)

You should start by using the Medicare RBRVS as a base and set their fees by a multiplier.  It is easier to bill and take adjustments when dealing with carriers.


----------



## krainey (May 14, 2008)

*Auditing fees*

Carrie, 
I'm in the exact same situation.  I'd be interested in any pricing information you've been provided.
Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## jbaltimore (May 20, 2008)

*Cpc, Mcs-p*

Hello Ladies!  I have looked into this myself.  There are a couple of different ways you could charge.  You could charge a day rate of what you think your services are worth to them or you could charge hourly.  I would come up wth the solution that isn't over inflating but also pays you for your time.  You have to remember that your services are specialized and are not what a normal employee of the practice would provide.  Service prices can range from $75 hourly and up.  Some companies will charge a flat amout of say $1200 per day depending on how long you will have to be there and how extensive the work will be.  If I were to go into a practice and do a practice analysis, I would charge depending on the size and amount of work.  If it was a small practice I would charge them Between $500 - $700.  That is an extensive process that could take up to 3 days to assess.  If it were a larger practice I would charge per doctor.  

I hope this Helps!


----------

